# Alpine Nubian Mix pics for Scottyhorse



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Here is a picture of Millie, my Alpine/Nubian mix. She has airplane ears. She is solid chocolate brown color.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Three of my kids are "nupines" and they each have different ears.

Lyra








Tenor 








Triad


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Millie is a beauty! The chocolate brown color is stunning. The three nupines are cute! This maybe a stupid question , but what is the green on their ears?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

/\ That is exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

They were just tattooed yesterday, that's the ink. It'll wear off in time, but for now we've got a gang of green-eared kids.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh my Karen! So amazingly cute!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

The green might be from tattoo ink


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Linz - you got some real cuties there too!


----------

